# Going to Samana Dominican Republic!!!



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Wife and I just booked our trip to Samana for our 12th Anniversary, August 5th - 12th
http://www.bahia-principe.com/en/destinations/samana/

Excursions planned...

ATV/Waterfalls
Cigar Factory Tour


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! looks gorgeous. Have fun :smoke:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Having a blast...

damn iPad won't let me upload pics here or on photobucket, so will post when I get back

Day 1 - smoked an expensive AF sungron, very nice with some Dominican rum, the wife smoke an AF corona.

tonight smoking a Fohiba that was free, has Cuban twang so even if it's fake it's still Cuban

talk to you all soon, is it quiet around here without the mouth of the north chatting it up???


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Vacations Pics can be seen here (2012-08 - Samana Dominican pictures by WyldKnyght2002 - Photobucket)*

*And here's some Cigar P0rn!!!*

*Day 1 - When in Dominican you need to drink and smoke Dominican...*










*Mid week smoke (Yes that is a Fauhiba, it was free, and believe it or not, it had Cuban twang and smoked well)*










*Smoking a Tat*










*Humidor at the Airport, I drooled so much, as I already spent my budget....*














































*And Finally... My Haul... 2 boxes of local cigars + a 10 pack Cigarillos, 1 box of Fauhibas (I said they smoked well, and I didn't pay Cohiba prices LOL) a mohagany Ashtray with a coconut insert, 2.5 bottle of rum, had to try it there, and a bottle to make Mama Juana.*


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like a great trip. Now get back to work


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time - especially on the zip line!

I didn't see any cigar factory tour photos though in your PB group...?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

wacbzz said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time - especially on the zip line!
> 
> I didn't see any cigar factory tour photos though in your PB group...?


No Factory tours in Samana


----------

